# Elle cuisine drôlement bien



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Elle cuisine drôlement bien.*

Il mio tentativo:

Cucina di una maniera eccezionale.


----------



## brian

Je dirais: _(Lei) cucina veramente bene._ Mais qu'est-ce que veut dire _drôlement_ dans ce contexte? Quelle est la différence par exemple entre _drôlement_ et _vraiment_ ou _très_?


----------



## DearPrudence

*drôlement ~ rudement ~ vachement = très*, mais de manière familière (mais ça sonne plus enfantin et sympa que "vachement" je dois dire).

Bon, par contre, pour la traduction maintenant, attendons les experts...


----------



## brian

Hmm... 

_(Lei) cucina veramente bene._
_(Lei) cucina davvero bene._
_(Lei) cucina molto bene._
_(Lei) cucina proprio bene._
_(Lei) cucina benissimo._

Sì, meglio aspettare i veri esperti.


----------



## Corsicum

C’est bon la culture ! expert en copier coller…j’ai recopié :

_Lei cucina splendidamente _
_Lei cucina__ in modo divino_
_Lei cucina__ in modo eccellente_
_Lei cucina in modo__ meraviglioso_
_Lei cucina come un'esperta _

Avec une préférence pour _"modo divino"_ 
Elle cuisine divinement bien.


----------



## Angel.Aura

La mia idea:


BenVitale said:


> *Elle cuisine drôlement bien.*


(Lei) Cucina terribilmente bene.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## danalto

Est-ce que on peut le traduire avec *un casino*?

Moi, j'aime beaucoup *vachement*!


----------



## klarap

danalto said:


> Est-ce que on peut le traduire avec *un casino*?
> 
> Moi, j'aime becoup *vachement*!



Bah, se ci tieni a dire "Cucina un casino bene"... 

K.


----------



## danalto

klarap said:


> Bah, se ci tieni a dire "Cucina un casino bene"...
> 
> K.


No, non ci tengo. Ma visto che si tratta di un termine colloquiale, allora penso che *un casino* potrebbe essere una traduzione valida.
Come sempre, poi, dipende dal contesto!


----------

